# 45 Galon Play Sand Tank



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

G'day,

I am not much of a photographer, but thought I would show my lastest tank.

This one is going to be for breeding my kribensis and keeping neons that my wife loves. I will most likely be adding more plants of the low light type in the futurue money permitting.

The 2nd coconut from the left is the one with the female and the eggs inside. The male has just been keeping himself busy digging out all of the other cocnuts for future spawns i guess hehe

New Light I bought


Using Flash


Old duel low lights.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I like it! :thumb:


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, the fish seem happy anyway, so thats a plus 

All of the coconuts, plants and the pot came over with the kribs, I figured the extra bacteria that woulda been on them might help with the increase in bioload with the 2 kribs being added. Didn't observe any ammonia or nitrite after the move, so it musta worked to some degree 

My first sand tank too, so i hope i researched it all well enough to look after it hehe


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice tank, make sure you sift that play sand regularly though as it can mulm and clog a bit. :thumb:


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, going to use one of those long tooth combs to run through the sand I was thinking.


----------



## jowideb (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Nodalizer, I like kribensis. Don`t you have a lens to get in closer when the eggs hatch?

Gr, Jon.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

I can get in closer, prob being that they are in the coconut (the darkest one) so without getting up there with a torch which seems to spook her i cannot get a pic of the eggs.

I am not expecting these eggs to make it thou, they are new parents and last attempt didn;t work out for them so I am not holding my breath this time hehe

I think the male is not doing his fertalising properly yet, or hes infertile, i hope hes not thou.


----------

